# dog chewing on himself



## missync (Apr 9, 2012)

I know this is a weird question but my dog (miniature dachshund just over a yaer old) licks himself..A LOT. It appears like he has been chewing on his penis and there are actual sores around the exposed area closer to his body. Could it mean there's something wrong (infection or something) or is it a nervous habit? I don't know how often he does it. I rarely see him do it but whethe few times I have, he's in his crate and "excited" and licking it. It doesn't seem to bother him. He has been urinating and everything normally and it doesn't seem to hurt but I'm concerned. Should I take him to the vet or leave it alone? It doesn't look infected on the outside but I know it could get that way. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Take him to the vet. A uti may make him lick/chew, as would stones.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

You really need to take him to the vet.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Let us know how the vet goes


----------



## missync (Apr 9, 2012)

we have an appointment today. I'll keep you posted. Thanks!!!


----------



## missync (Apr 9, 2012)

vet said there was an infection (after she tested his urine) but didn't know if it was a result of the chewing or if he was chewing because of the infection as there were no external signs of an infection. He was put on antibiotics and we go back in 2 weeks. She said it was very minor either way but i'm still glad i took him. Oddly enough his name is Chewie... 
thanks again for your help!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

missync said:


> vet said there was an infection (after she tested his urine) but didn't know if it was a result of the chewing or if he was chewing because of the infection as there were no external signs of an infection. He was put on antibiotics and we go back in 2 weeks. She said it was very minor either way but i'm still glad i took him. Oddly enough his name is Chewie...
> thanks again for your help!


For God's Sake...CHANGE HIS NAME before he runs out of body parts!!!!! LOL.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> for god's sake...change his name before he runs out of body parts!!!!! Lol.


lolll!!!!!


----------

